# happy thanksgiving



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi guys....next thursday is thanksgiving...i would like to take this opportunity and wish you guys across the pond a happy thanksgiving....


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Well that is a nice thing to do! Thanks man!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey GYM! I know I already wished you a Happy Thanksgiving earlier, but since I will be gone most of next week, I will take this chance to wish you and your family a Very Happy Thanksgiving, even though it's usually an American thing! Although I think Canada also celebrates a Thanksgiving of their own also. You can eat some turkey anyway and think of us all stuffing ourselves and getting even fatter for the New Year's resolution for loosing weight! I mean we still have to go through Christmas, then there's New Years, and it just never stops. 

So to you and everyone else at HauntForum, I wish you all a Very Happy Thanksgiving!!!

PS...also be safe while driving to your destinations. I think more people are going to be driving this year than last.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Brian! Turkey day sure is fun... Mostly about family and friends and being thankful for the blessings in our lives.....


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Brian and to ALL of our Haunt Forum family


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to graveyardmaster and to all hauntforum members. I, too, love turkey day. It's a non-calorie day and I love to cook and make recipes that have been passed down from my mom to me and also add a twist by adding a new dish to the table.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


>


RoxyBlue, that's a keeper!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You have to watch "Thankskilling" on Thanksgiving...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A happy and safe Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy thanksgiving guys........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! The house smells great!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Have a Safe and happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)




----------

